# Fuzz Duster Rides Again!



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

I grew up in the middle of the Automotive Dark Ages. I was surrounded by the last, sad remnants of the old V8, rear drive cars and the vanguard of the new, more compact vehicles. At the time, I remember thinking that there was no reason to announce to the world that you had a “2.2” on big numbers on the door. I mean, what good was that? What I didn’t realize that the time was how truly sad the “real” cars had gotten. 

That dawned on me as I grew up, and that’s part of the reason that I love to model cars from this time period. Remember them from my childhood, and now understand them, and what they meant as the collapse of a passion for motoring that would take a long time to recover. There are a lot of cars that fit into this category, but some of my favourites are those that tried hard, but failed.

These were the “Faded Glory” cars; little more that econoboxes or downsized shadows of their namesakes’ former greatness. Perhaps one of the best example of this is the Road Runner. By the time 1980 rolled around, it was little more than just a decal package on a Volare, and a not-very-inspiringly-restyled Volare at that. 

That’s why I was so pumped to see Round 2 punch out the old MPC “Fuzz Duster” Volare! It really is an encapsulation of its era, and all that was wrong with it. Despite the lameness of the car, though, MPC did a pretty nice job on the kit, even if it’s a bit incorrect. 

Check out my out of box review of this “muscle” machine here. Just remember that yes, it DID get this bad!

*https://adamrehorn.wordpress.com/mo...-125-1980-volare-road-runner-fuzz-duster-oob/*


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

When the factories got hit with emissions/mileage requirements performance took a dump. And the lower the horsepower went the bigger the graphics got. Z/28 and COBRA stickers covered half of the cars.

And Chrysler was the worst. Even the name Volare was from some old song that had nothing to do with young buyers. No wonder they soon went bankrupt, and were 'saved' by the K car.
And then invented the mini-van.


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

These type cars do have a sort of nostalgic charm to them now. It would be fun to put the horsepower they deserved in them today - at least they had some type of personality to them. The cars of today are all cookie cutter copies of each other. Yes some put out tons of power but there is no excitement to them. Give me the rumble of an old built-up V-8 any day!
Steve


----------



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

You're right, they do have a nostalgic charm.

I also get what you're saying about today's cars, but I can remember thinking, and hearing, the same thing about the late '70s and early '80s cars back then. My brother built a Monte Carlo and then a Monaco (both '77, I think) and the shape and style on those two was almost identical. 

I just got the Squad Rod Nova, and the shape and styling cues on it are very similar to the Volare; so much so I wondered if they'd shared a chassis!  

So, it's not just today that things are similar, it's just what you get used to, and what becomes the "new" normal. 

Still, I agree; I'd way rather have one of these than a modern cookie-cutter!

Nothing beats a V8 for sound, unless it's a V10 or a V12!


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

You can have twenty-four valves for each cylinder and fancy computer fuel injection systems, but nothing beats a four barrel and pure displacement!


----------



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

True that, my friend. True that!


----------



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

now waiting for you to _build _it

oh and spellchecker fail from your blog


> Right off the bad, your eyes are bludgeoned by


i think the expression is right off the BAT.


----------



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

aussiemuscle308 said:


> now waiting for you to _build _it
> 
> oh and spellchecker fail from your blog
> 
> i think the expression is right off the BAT.


Fear not! It is underway as we speak. I'm almost done the engine, and the body is undergoing one of it's (many) drying sessions in my dehydrator. I've even got some red on the interior! Still have to do my chroming, though. 

Oh, good call. I will fix it now. Thanks for letting me know. I try to make sure things are proper, but it doesn't always work!


----------

